# Ladies with multiples....did you know your early HCG levels? If so, hope u can help.



## live_in_hope

Hi ladies! :wave:

I got a call from hospital today regarding my high levels of HCG. It was 25,000 at 5+4 weeks. They want to see me tomorrow to retest and to speak to a Dr. They are concerned it is an indicator of a complication, possible ectopic or molar pregnancy. I asked whether it could mean a multiple pregnancy of which she said it could but they need to rule out the others first...

So for those that knew your early hcg levels, were they high with your multiples? Im really worrying and am looking for something to give me hope. 

Thank you ladies :flower: xxx


----------



## Ohmy4

I had the same thing happen...only my hch was 120, 000 at 6 weeks. Doc was fearing molar...but just one helthy bean!! No twins, I was soooo hoping too! Any update!?


----------



## live_in_hope

wowzers! That was high! Glad you had a healthy pregnancy! :thumbup: no update yet, not going back until tomorrow evening (uk time) xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck live_in_hope! I only had an HCG a week after the first one and it was 4,224 and they told me normal should be around 2,000. At that point we figured we were carrying more than one. How exciting! You could be carrying twins!


----------



## bluckycharmed

My levels Are on the first page of my journal but they were never as high as yours but i had them taken earlier than you did. 

Good luck and congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## arj

My levels at 3weeks4days were only 66 and I was paranoid that my baby was going to not take properly. The levels suggested between 3 and 4 weeks with one baby so I didnt even think twins at all. If you have just one baby, my money is on a girl. Both my SILs had extra high readings with their girl single babies but not boys


----------



## live_in_hope

:thumbup: thats interesting...i'm already sure it's a girl from when we DTD to ovulation,knowing that girl sperm lasts longer etc, so I'll bare that in mind, thanks! Xx


----------



## Phantom710

At 5 week even my hcg was 17,119 :) People say hcg can't tell you about multiples, but I'm on board the twin train for you :) fingers crossed there is at least one healthy bean in there!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

At 5+1 my HCG was 2249
At 5+3 my HCG was 4760
So not mega high numbers but a scan a showed two beans on board xXx


----------



## rosabelle

My first pregnancy was 3700 at about 5 weeks (just one baby) and second pregnancy was 24,000 at 5 weeks (identical twins) 
i had a feeling something was up because it was so different to the first time.. and sure enough 2 little heart beats :)


----------

